# Have you milled a Curly Beech tree like this? PICS!



## NeoTree (May 18, 2010)

So I was walking through the woods today and noticed this thing gleaming in the light by the side of the river. What do you think, is it worth it to cut it down and see what it looks like in the middle? What do you generally build with beech, anything?

Pretty much the whole tree looks like that, I'd estimate it to have a 20" trunk, sorry about the sideways pics.


----------



## mtngun (May 18, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen anything like that before. Around here, all the trees grow upwards, not sideways. 

Seriously, it does suggest the wood may have interesting grain. 

Only argument against cutting it now, is letting it grow bigger and then cut it later.


----------



## NeoTree (May 18, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Wow, I've never seen anything like that before. Around here, all the trees grow upwards, not sideways.
> 
> Seriously, it does suggest the wood may have interesting grain.
> 
> Only argument against cutting it now, is letting it grow bigger and then cut it later.



Lol I'll fix those pics later. I was thinking of letting it grow too, maybe in a few years when I sell my little place it will be a bit bigger. I wouldn't give it too long though, the river is creepin up to undercutting it, right now its a clean fall into the woods.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (May 19, 2010)

*Dangerous*

Man, if you're not careful this sideways tree could grow straight into the next thread.

SA


----------



## demographic (May 19, 2010)

I've seen beech trees grow like that before but have never milled (or seen any milled) so can't comment on how it would look.


----------



## 7oaks (May 19, 2010)

Mill it! Great learning experience then post pictures.


----------



## striperswaper (May 21, 2010)

if you are going to wait a few years, consider culling some of the trees around it - it will grow faster


----------



## Ted J (May 21, 2010)

OUCH... I think I hurt my neck on that one......:help:

green part up, right? 




***





OH... I see the trees are on waterfront property now....


----------



## 820wards (May 22, 2010)

SpiralAcacia said:


> Man, if you're not careful this sideways tree could grow straight into the next thread.
> 
> SA



He's looking at it like he's playing a Strat or Les Paul. Sideways....


Cool tree
jerry-


----------



## Under_Pressure (May 27, 2010)

jaylove said:


> *progressive die stamping* Yesterday, the company is also a lovely pretty active about my female colleagues together for dinner, I like her, and the confession, she did not say promise; Ah! A result, today took the *Forklift* initiative about my dinner, *body armor* I went to prayers on fart, but also tell the truth, she never said that in the end agreed to ... ... is able to ah? What a ####ing day!*pouch belt* *Lapel Pin*



:agree2: 

BTW, don't be afraid to list your saws in your sig. It will help us see where you are coming from as you continue to contribute to the site.


----------



## htpd43 (May 27, 2010)

Under_Pressure said:


> :agree2:
> 
> BTW, don't be afraid to list your saws in your sig. It will help us see where you are coming from as you continue to contribute to the site.



something tells me that whoever jaylove is - they don't have any interest in saws - just spam. their other post is the same type of nonsense with links tucked into it.


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 27, 2010)

htpd43 said:


> something tells me that whoever jaylove is - they don't have any interest in saws - just spam. their other post is the same type of nonsense with links tucked into it.



And when others quote the spam, it just makes more work for the Mod Squad to delete it all.


----------



## 7oaks (May 27, 2010)

somebody must have clicked on one of the links. Time to lock this thread and remove a couple of accounts. Really a shame!


----------

